# SamSung 226BW Review



## rajesh201985 (Oct 16, 2007)

INTRODUCTION and SPECS:

Hi Guys this is my First REVIEW..Hope u Guys will enjoy this short story and a thrilling moniter from samsung ..which made me to make this review.
If ur a gamer or a movie Buff and searching for the moniter?Then i Think this review will help u little bit
The story started abt 5 days back when me and my friend Got Bored of age old 17" CRT moniter and decided to make change.We both are gamers so we decided to go for 22" moniter so i made a lot of search in internet and finallly landed with 3 options
HP hp w2207(first priority);
Samung 226bw(Gave second priority bcoz the types of panels used (S,A and c) which made me to rethink);
ViewSonic vx2245wm;
We never minded paying a little extra money to get the best ..So keeping these monitors in my mind i went to S.p Road (bangalore)..I started with HP but everyone started saying that HP is not available only a 17" model is available n that too costs abt 15k ..So my first priority droped ..When i was for samsung those types of panel used by samsung(will explain later) worried me.. .However i started collecting the price from different shops..Finally Landed in ACME COMPUTERS(old friend ).I talked to the Samsung Technical department (these guys real dont knew anything abt Panel types and started saying bullshit).. As i wanted to drop the samsung and decided to go for the VS ..I knew that there are lot of pblms in VS even though thay are GR8 VFM (this VS model got got USB prots,Speakers which are not required to me)..Finally I decided to GAMBLE my 22k money for Samsung 226bw(GAMBLE bcoz the type of panel used is hidden by samsung)
Went home with monster(decided not to chk panel in the shop have to open the seal ..what if i get other than S panel ,As i have to drive my bike(NEW APACHE) abt 20kms thinking of wasted 22k )

Specs:
*img516.imageshack.us/img516/7817/4214img1736sjg1.th.jpg

# 22" (wide) viewable area
# 300cd/m²
# 2ms response time (grey-to-grey)
# Contrast ratio: 1000:1 (but with 3000:1 'dynamic' preset)
# DVI-D, VGA
#Black Glossy Panel Colour

FIRST LOOK

So i brought the monitor Home Very excited to see the monitor how it looks

*img516.imageshack.us/img516/1112/dsc01680nk3.th.jpg

*img149.imageshack.us/img149/2663/abcd0004ys1.th.jpg

It was a gr8 experience after opening the pack ..It was a sexy Glossy back with windows vista premium certificate on it and also a little bit of config sticker on the right ..It was just amazing ..As this is my First LCD moniter that too such a big ..i am almost excited to hook up but wanted to look on vista for the first time so i installed vista and after connecting it was gr8(no words to express with the default wallpaper)..My SE mobile dint capture it, the way it looks But anyway here is the picture

*img149.imageshack.us/img149/2664/abcd0017ea0.th.jpg

*img98.imageshack.us/img98/6501/dsc01678cu1.th.jpg

*img155.imageshack.us/img155/3551/dsc01675jt8.th.jpg

The silver color power button on the bottom right with blue back light is something gr8 to watch ..the OSD buttons are arranged on the bottom right which makes easy to navigate and also adds some look to the moniter..u can see there is an silver color at the bottom which adds a little spice to this monitor
So up to now was going gr8 the Panel dilemma was not yet cleared..

PANEL:

Here i am not talking abt the S-IPS ,p-mva or TN..The panel technology is used here is TN ..So u may ask me what the hell i am talking all time abt this panel
well panel (i mean TN panel) used in samsung are 3 types (there is no technology changes in this but these are made from 3 different makers)
"S' panel=made by samsung
"A" panel=AU Optronics(3rd party)
"C" panel=CMO(3rd party)
This is bcoz the samsung as to cope up with the production line as bcoz of high demand for BW series( mind this holds same for the samsung BW serie models like 206BW)

refer the link as this shows that after some setting u can make A panel looks almost similar with S panel:
*www.behardware.com/articles/667-1/samsung-226bw-a-and-s-series-the-verdict.html

So what is the pblm with the other makers ?is that lack of quality And color profiles used are washed out in A panel and some back light bleeding in them..
If u guys dint get me google on this ..

How to find the PANEL which i got:

There is only two options here to find the panel makers
1.To look the sticker which is sticked at the back of the monitor..This is an old way but sometimes its not mentioned there .(In my monitor it want mentioned only MODEL:226BW (R)

*img523.imageshack.us/img523/8954/206bwlabel1su9.th.jpg

2.There is an hidden menu in the OSD .To get this u have to follow the procedure mentioned below
- Set contrast and brightness to 0
- Press the « Menu » button
- Press the « Source » button for 5 seconds (the second one on the right)

After doing above u will get like this menu like this

*img98.imageshack.us/img98/7863/img0019703zt4.th.jpg

In the pic^^
AU M220EWO1=A PANEL
AMLCD 220M1 =S PANEL

so what happened in my case?

As said above the option to recognize by seeing at the back sticker failed as it dint mentioned me the panel used there

so i went for the second way ..by Getting the secret MENU ..But again a surprise there is no panel info there..see the pic

*img98.imageshack.us/img98/9729/webservicemenuhx8.th.jpg

Samsung might have done there homework not to disappoint the customer by letting them know the panel maker..so one day gone but dint knew the panel i got ..I was so much curious to know that ..later i came across this link ..the author there explained what to do(the story there is same to mine regarding panel type)

*www.bcchardware.com/index.php?option=com_content&task=view&id=4259&Itemid=40

 So i followed the above procedure and found that samsung themselves has done the panelof mine  ..So mine is S panel

NOTE:famous sites where u seen the reviews are based on S panel ..Also some say that A panel are almost made same with S with some adjustments
So i better advice to get them with the dealer who are familiar with this..Also some one told me that Samsung stooped using 3rd party panel(will be r8 news if this is true)

Backlight Bleeding and Dead pixels:

So i am very happy to know that my 226bw is S panel..Anyway the A panels will also made almost equal to S

Backlight Bleeding: 

So i am very happy to know that my 226bw is S panel..Anyway the A panels will also made almost equal to S
backlight bleeding:
The entire surface of an LCD is backlit from behind by a light source (CCFL light) and the LCD blocks out the light that is not needed. Backlight bleeding occurs when this light is not 100% blocked allowing some light to "bleed" through the LCD causing spots of lighter areas on a dark or black background. Unfortunately, almost all LCDs suffer at least a small amount of backlight bleed because the opacity of LCD panels is not enough to block all light, though it only causes problems if it can be easily detected by the human eye. The graphic to the right shows an example of what an LCD display with excessive backlight bleeding looks like with a dark, static background. As you can see, the top left and bottom right corner are lighter in color than the center of the display.

Fixing Backlight Bleed

In general, there is no definite fix for backlight bleeding, although some users in this thread have had success improving the bleeding on the model 2005FPW Dell LCD using the method listed. The best way to fix backlight bleed is to have the monitor replaced or avoid LCD's which are known to have bleeding problems all together. Read reviews on the model of LCD you plan on purchasing, buy from a retailer that will allow you to exchange the display if there are any major problems and if possible try to view a display model or two before you buy. Even this does not guarantee you will receive an LCD completely free from bleeding.

SOURCE:
*www.pchardwarehelp.com/guides/backlight-bleeding.php

So u knew what that means now back to 226bw there is absolutly nothing like that in my moniter
*img155.imageshack.us/img155/5901/dsc01665fo2.th.jpg

And regarding dead pixels
i used few free tools n there are no dead pixels(even if there is one samsung will give u an replacement)
I personally knew what BLB(backlight bleeding) ..when i brought vs1932wm for one of my friend there was a extra light ..Which can be noticed with black background

So upto here everything is in my way   


Calibrations and OSD:

If u got an A or C panels there will be lot of websites which gives u info for the colour ..below is for c Panel
*www.andrewswihart.net/blog/review-samsung-226bw-lcd-c-panel
here is for A panel
*www.behardware.com/articles/667-1/samsung-226bw-a-and-s-series-the-verdict.html

As i got the S there is not single thing to adjust ..Everything is right to mark ..Only thing is u have to switch off the magic colour if ur in PHOTOS if ur in gaming this is like extra treat to the eyes

OSD:

Not to say much here every option is just right .and do there work for what thay are for..The OSD menu is easy to navigate ..There are preloaded profiles to set the contrast and bightness according to work we do(like internet,gaming ,movies,sporty,dynamic)..Here i have to mention abt dynamic ,This makes the games AWESOME in "farcry" if i set the profile for DYNAMIC it adjusts the colours soo nicely that
more info with pics:

*www.bit-tech.net/hardware/2007/03/15/Samsung_226BW/2

Viewing angle,Stand Adjustment and contents:

VIEWING ANGLE:

As this is the TN panel the viewing is a bit on the lower side u can easily make up up to 150 degree ..And for the vertical u can easily sit down on the floor and watch the monitor without any pblm

STAND:

And regarding the stand,Samsung only gave the stand which is not hight adjustable model like this must have this feature..But u can Swing in and out .And rotate easily. U can also wall mount

box contents:
#monitor
#stand
#cd (with few softwares)and manual
#quick guide to place stand
#cloth to clean the LCD
#DVI and D-Sub Cables

Gaming and conclusion

As i said before i brought this for the Gaming ..I am greatly satisfied with my decision to buy this baby..Its a treat to play in this no eye strains at all (but u need little time required to adjust for the big screen)
As i dont have screen shots for games i will add them later
The games that i played are
SETTLERS 6
FARCRY
BIOSHOCK
NFS MW
MOTOGP 2007

Believe me that this monitor is gr8 doing gaming ..I dint even noticed a single ghosting And Shadow detail wasn't lost, the overall effect was awesome for all the games(mind that i played them in 1680*1050 native resolution)

CONCLUSION:
I Suggest u to go for this monitor without any pblm if u looking in the 22" monitor segment..Even though u spend little high i bet u that this amount is worth even every penny..21600 is the amount i paid for this even if u get A panel u can make that nearly to S ..But better if u get S

pros:
1.stunner looks(even when switched off ) ,gr8 quality
2.2ms(GTG) and 1000:1(when set to dynamic)
3.Gaming looks AWESOME no ghosting
4.Not a pin sound when powering off and on ( my CRT used to make)
5.Preloaded profiles..and magic colour option and placement of buttons
6.dust is not getting on the surface (i may be wrong but no dust at all so easy to clean)

cons:
1.Panel dilemma
2.No height adjustment in Stand and hard to swing in and out
3.RTA(response time Accelerator) gets to default after power on/off

Shop Info:

PRICE:21600 NET(INCLUDING 4% VAT)
MODELAMSUNG 226 BW (MiND u there a model NW which has no DVI)
WARRANTY:3 YEARS
PLACE.P ROAD BANGALORE
DATE:9/10/2007
SHOP:ACME COMPUTERS,#6,2ND FLOOR,
ELECTRONIC PLAZA .P.R.LANE,S.P ROAD
BGLORE.
PH:22217533/41135322

RATINGS:
10/10(As the cons are negligible)

Few review:

22 inch LCD monitors: The second coming! (page 7: Conclusion : Samsung SyncMaster 226BW) - BeHardware
TrustedReviews - Samsung SyncMaster 226BW
bit-tech.net | Samsung SyncMaster 226BW - Introduction
Review of Samsung 226BW Must Read B4Ubuy

Plz tell me how u liked it and do mention if i did any wrong....Ask me if anything to add

~~Rajesh~~


----------



## dd_wingrider (Oct 16, 2007)

this is some detailed review, very good work


----------



## Gigacore (Oct 16, 2007)

awesome review. . . keep posting


----------



## Faun (Oct 16, 2007)

wow thats one cool upgrade


----------



## vivekbabbudelhi (Oct 16, 2007)

congrats....great review for a great monitor..


now 22k for 226bw makes great sense .when i was looking for 226bw it was for 26.5k delhi in july 07


----------



## sourav (Oct 17, 2007)

ok viewsonic monitors are not reliable??


----------



## ssdivisiongermany1933 (Oct 18, 2007)

viewsonic are good ones too


----------



## joyson (Oct 19, 2007)

Great Review


----------

